# Giant STP conversion to SS help



## jkid82592 (Jun 17, 2007)

Found a giant STP for sale. Although it is an 8 speed. Was wondering if you could convert it to singlespeed easily. And im going to try and get it for 500. It is almost brand new and the guy says he only rode it on a boardwalk. What do you think?


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

I actually just asked my local bike shop this question about my 2009 STP 1. I keep snapping derailer hangers. They said it could be done right for about $100, I am not sure if that was with the price of them doing the conversion or if it was just parts. I am still running the derailer now though because they keep giving me the hanger for free saying it is a freak accident that it keeps breaking.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

$5 for a singlespeed cog.
Free: Spacers from old cassettes, or bummed from lbs.
$50 Rennen Rollenlager (chain tensioner)

See snaky's singlespeed post for more info.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286076


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Derailleur hangers bend when you crash or bang them on stuff. They're supposed to. That's all there is to it.


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

deskinsd87 said:


> They said it could be done right for about $100,


Spend the money and get it done right. I tried to save a few bucks and do it myself. I ended up snapping the chain when I was jumping and now I have a 'pushbike'.:madman:


----------



## DokuroDJ (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, I did mine. It was easy. I bought a new dropout. 10$ or so if you are in America. Gusset Bachelor SS Tensioner http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17724, DMR 16t conversion kit http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=products&pageType=item&category=10&CategoryName=Hubs&itemid=HUBSSSK, and a new chain. Works great, I made my chain really tight, and the 1st time it was really hard to get on, then after some ridding it stretched out, and now is all perfect.


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah I am gonna say that is why my first hanger broke cuz I did flip the bike end over end on a jump so maybe it bent but the 2nd hanger was on the bike for a total of about 30 min before I jumped it without crashing and broke it.


----------



## Rattle Kann (Oct 4, 2008)

well u know just today, about three threads up from this one there was an entire explanation of how to switch to single speed. so mabey check that out and then if you still dont know come back to this thread...


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

8 dollars for cog plus 10 for spacers(or free spacers if your lbs will give them to you)
or 30 dollars for a kit

also are the dropouts on the stp horizontal? if so then you might as well just use
a chain tool for tension


----------



## coolhyperion (Aug 15, 2007)

I use a soulcraft convert chain tensioner, fire eye 16t cog and spacer kit, and KMC kool chain K810 on my STP and it works great.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I changed my 08 STP to a SS and it was pretty easy. I used a Rennen spacers which allowed for easy adjustment of the chain line and Rennen chain tensioner. I also bought a half link to take a little extra slack out.


----------

